# Reading > Who Said That? >  ''Give me Liberty or Give me Death''

## Douglass

Who said this mostly read quote in 1776.

----------


## Scheherazade

Patrick Henry:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrick_Henry

http://www.historyplace.com/speeches/henry.htm

----------

